# Mental sides of Tren



## emcewen (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm on the highest dose of tren I've ever taken (700mg ace/w)  and good god does it fuck with my mind.  I almost started foaming at the mouth with rage trying to take my coat off while driving.  The biggest side effect is how I view my relationship with my girlfriend.  Were engaged and I've never had any second thoughts about marrying her but 3 weeks in on this dose and I'm constantly thinking about shit that doesn't matter. 

It's causing me to be insecure and anxious, two things I've never had issues with.

I'm going to finish up this cycle and stick with EQ/Test from now on. 

Anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## Banesman (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah 12 days at 100mgs per day after a few weeks of 100 mgs every other day. I felt the difference! I didn't care about anything anymore! Don't think I will ever run it ed again? If at all!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Feb 12, 2016)

emcewen said:


> *I'm going to finish up this cycle and stick with EQ/Test from now on. *
> 
> Anyone else have similar experiences?












You'll be back..


----------



## egq003 (Feb 12, 2016)

Almost cost me my marriage... Turns me into an emotionless machine. I know a couple of others whom have almost lost their spouses while on tren. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egq003 (Feb 12, 2016)

I digress. I'll be running 50mgs EOD for 16wks. Making a strong effort to respect my wife and love my family. If i feel different I'll b done w tren forever. On antidepressants hoping it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Feb 12, 2016)

egq003 said:


> Almost cost me my marriage... Turns me into an emotionless machine. I know a couple of others whom have almost lost their spouses while on tren.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I love how tren magically makes me even more of a narcissist. Then again, I'm not married and never will be.


----------



## emcewen (Feb 14, 2016)

egq003 said:


> Almost cost me my marriage... Turns me into an emotionless machine. I know a couple of others whom have almost lost their spouses while on tren.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exactly. I leveled with my girlfriend and it's only for 8 weeks.

She likes what it does to my body, along with the prami and cialis, I'm turning her vagina into ground beef.


----------



## egq003 (Feb 14, 2016)

Intense said:


> I love how tren magically makes me even more of a narcissist. Then again, I'm not married and never will be.



Good to know I'm not the only one it turns into a narcissist lol. There's never enough mirrors around lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lwhitt72 (Feb 14, 2016)

Mean shit.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 14, 2016)

i wont pass 400mg ew and even then i dont feel its worth it so tend not to use it anymore


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 26, 2016)

emcewen said:


> I'm on the highest dose of tren I've ever taken (700mg ace/w)  and good god does it fuck with my mind.  I almost started foaming at the mouth with rage trying to take my coat off while driving.  The biggest side effect is how I view my relationship with my girlfriend.  Were engaged and I've never had any second thoughts about marrying her but 3 weeks in on this dose and I'm constantly thinking about shit that doesn't matter.
> 
> It's causing me to be insecure and anxious, two things I've never had issues with.
> 
> ...



I have a great deal of difficulty getting my mind to relax and be idle........it just wants to think, consider, contemplate, and analyze CONSTANTLY..........


----------



## Legendary (Apr 11, 2016)

emcewen said:


> I'm on the highest dose of tren I've ever taken (700mg ace/w)  and good god does it fuck with my mind.  I almost started foaming at the mouth with rage trying to take my coat off while driving.  The biggest side effect is how I view my relationship with my girlfriend.  Were engaged and I've never had any second thoughts about marrying her but 3 weeks in on this dose and I'm constantly thinking about shit that doesn't matter.
> 
> It's causing me to be insecure and anxious, two things I've never had issues with.
> 
> ...







Same here, i've only ran it 100mg/EW. Same insecurity issues. not anxious. BUt i'm married and she's prolly banging someone else anyway.


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

I have never experience any out of control anger when on tren just the night swets.


----------



## Ls61973 (Apr 11, 2016)

Lower the dose, it's not worth it.


----------



## werewolf (Apr 12, 2016)

The only side I had from tren (trenover as far as I recall) - was tren cough, no mental issues.


----------



## shortstop (Apr 12, 2016)

Fugg tren! Never again. Never, ever again. Not worth it. Wonderful gains, I ran it once, at 400mg/week (enanthate) with 500mg/week of test e.  It was about 5 years ago I guess. 30 years old and I was a damn beast. It gives you the feeling that no man in the world could touch you. Unreal, I'll never forget it. It transforms the body, so unnatural, and it put me on another level. But it ravages the body. The human body isn't built for the stuff. It's just not equipped to take that abuse, and it WILL come back around later. Trust me, it will. Leave it alone! Go modest, test is wonderful if done right, tren is overkill and I hate it when I hear a young man in his 20s taking about running that shit. Bad choice.


----------



## Legendary (Apr 13, 2016)

shortstop said:


> fugg tren! Never again. Never, ever again. Not worth it. Wonderful gains, i ran it once, at 400mg/week (enanthate) with 500mg/week of test e.  It was about 5 years ago i guess. 30 years old and i was a damn beast. It gives you the feeling that no man in the world could touch you. Unreal, i'll never forget it. It transforms the body, so unnatural, and it put me on another level. But it ravages the body. The human body isn't built for the stuff. It's just not equipped to take that abuse, and it will come back around later. Trust me, it will. Leave it alone! Go modest, test is wonderful if done right, tren is overkill and i hate it when i hear a young man in his 20s taking about running that shit. Bad choice.




i needz mor trenz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hear me roar!!!!!!


----------



## KA85891 (Apr 30, 2016)

I was a f****ing asshole and can concur with the other guys.. emotionless and nearly cost me my Wife.. it did cost me a bathroom door when I put my fist through it... thing is you cant see it while you are living it. In my case I truly did not give a shit. 
Results were good - mental issues with me, were not, having said that, I have a fairly aggressive nature so it really amplified it -


----------

